
The Bronica RF645 Rangefinder Revisited - Tomte
http://photo.net/mjohnston/column3/
======
buserror
I still use a Bronica S2A from 1969! Leather and chrome, and the shutter makes
the sound of slamming a car door; but it made me fantastic images since I got
it, and I have 80x80cm prints that are absolutely gorgeous, using a Nikkor
50mm f3.5 lens.

That 645 to be fair looks quite nice, despite the lack of 'fast' lens. Given
the format (bigger film) and the quiet leaf shutter, there is very little
camera shake (like on a Leica M) so you can shut at silly slow speed with
these, often 1/15s without any camera shake... And given the larger film, a
wide open f4 will give you the same look as a much faster lens on a smaller
format.

So, not bad. Nothing I'll replace my 6x6's and 6x9's with, but still very nice
to see..

